# 1968 GTO speedometer face



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi all!
Is the 1968 the same as the 1969? I see a lot of 1969's offered, but no 1968.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

68's are slate blue w screw on speedo cable
69's charcoal black has a clip on cable

I have a real nice 68 speedometer if your looking .. 68's are in the back


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

Just a couple? 
Are the markings faded? Hard to see speed at dusk and low light. That's the only problem with mine. How much $? Really just need a good face.


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

U do have some really nice looking ones. Any interest in my current one? Works fine, just faded.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

hey hey ! looks like you found me on ebay .... ST68GTO
small world .......
I sent you a note over there ...
that barley pop sure looks good on your ebay picture

Scott


----------

